# Any Seinfeld fans?



## PamfromTx (Apr 18, 2021)

What was your very favorite episode?   I can watch reruns and never get bored.

Almost thirty two years ago today, _Seinfeld’_s very first episode, “The Seinfeld Chronicles,” aired. The brainchild of comedians Larry David and Jerry Seinfeld, “the show about nothing” became an unlikely hit, changing the blueprint of comedy forever with its physical humor, insufferable characters, and memorable rants about the minutiae of daily life.



One of my favorites is / was the "Stella" episode.




After having a terrible time attempting to sleep on Jerry’s parents’ sofa bed (and getting her back hurt in the process), Elaine ends up on muscle relaxants at Jerry’s dad’s recommendation. At an important ceremony honoring Morty, she takes a few too many, acting goofily and screaming “STELLA!!!” _Streetcar Named Desire-_style at Jerry’s aunt — and she does it multiple times, each more funny than the last.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 18, 2021)

Too many to list


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 18, 2021)

I enjoyed the one where Elaine was dancing but I think my favorite is the Soup Nazi. LOL!


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 19, 2021)

So many were funny. The "shrinkage" episode and "soup nazi" were good.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 19, 2021)

While the show was new, my son & I were driving home after visiting my mother and we were commenting on how Seinfeld picked up on EVERYTHING small & obnoxious about life.  We stopped at a red light in time to see a Close Talker and couldn't stop laughing.  We're still laughing about that!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 19, 2021)

They were all good.  Just saw the one about the Commando 3000 shower head.  Amazing.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2021)

Love Seinfeld!


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 19, 2021)

It was such a funny show. We can still remember the episodes so many years later and the "catch phrases". Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

He took it out.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

@Pepper, had you never seen that bit?  It wasn't my favorite episode, but it's my favorite subplot.  Jerry & Elaine's banter timing was sheer perfection.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 19, 2021)

@StarSong 
I've seen them all, and like everyone else, over & over!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 19, 2021)

Sorry, Commando 450!

"Jerry can't handle that...he's delicate..."


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 19, 2021)

That is the odd thing about the show. I still watch over and over and over........"STEL-L-L-A!!!!!!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 19, 2021)

What's the deal with . . . Seinfeld?


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 19, 2021)

Lucille Ball was the first or among the first to demand payment for reruns. How smart she was to know where TV was headed.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 19, 2021)

I am a big Seinfeld fan. I loved and have watched over and over again every episode.

This is one of my favorites


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 20, 2021)

Kramer was my favorite....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2021)

I loved Seinfeld, very funny and well produced show!  I don't have a favorite episode, they all had some incredibly funny scenes in them.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 23, 2021)

The outtakes on YouTube are fun to watch


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Kramer was my favorite....


Mine, too.  Also Elaine.  I'd sometimes watch full shows focusing only on a single actor/character.  An excellent cast.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The outtakes on YouTube are fun to watch


Why did I not know about these?  I'll have to check them out - thanks for the tip!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

i don't know about the rest of you but Kramer is my favorite character on there.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## StarSong (Apr 26, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 161902


Thanks, Pam.  That brought me a big smile!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 26, 2021)

Julia Louis-Dreyfus has been successful in multiple shows.  She is an enormous talent.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 26, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Thanks, Pam.  That brought me a big smile!


You are very welcome, @StarSong


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> Julia Louis-Dreyfus has been successful in multiple shows.  She is an enormous talent.


Yes she is. I enjoy her immensely. 

Now for a little interesting tidbit . . .   Her sister was attending a wedding at the vineyard where I lived many years ago. She was a wild one to say the least; doing cartwheels sans undies . . . et cetera.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 26, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Yes she is. I enjoy her immensely.
> 
> Now for a little interesting tidbit . . .   Her sister was attending a wedding at the vineyard where I lived many years ago. She was a wild one to say the least; doing cartwheels sans undies . . . et cetera.





SetWave said:


> Yes she is. I enjoy her immensely.
> 
> Now for a little interesting tidbit . . .   Her sister was attending a wedding at the vineyard where I lived many years ago. She was a wild one to say the least; doing cartwheels sans undies . . . et cetera.



Yes, but when she danced, what did she do with her thumbs?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> Yes, but when she danced, what did she do with her thumbs?


It was a long time ago but I doubt anyone was l looking at her thumbs.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 27, 2021)

@SetWave 
I noticed her thumbs!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 25, 2022)

Never watched it...never cared to. I remember once I called my supervisor (who was also a friend) and he rushed me off the phone saying he had to watch Seinfeld.  The reason he really rushed me off the phone is because he didn't want to accidentally let it slip about my surprise party.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 27, 2022)

Ironically I watched it fairly often even though the only character I “liked” was Kramer (Michael Richards).Seemed very authentic. To me, Seinfeld was Ego Personified, George  and Elaine constantly afraid people would find out “the truth” about how insecure and inferior they felt they were.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 27, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> What was your very favorite episode?


All of them!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 27, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> Ironically I watched it fairly often even though the only character I “liked” was Kramer (Michael Richards).Seemed very authentic. To me, Seinfeld was Ego Personified, George  and Elaine constantly afraid people would find out “the truth” about how insecure and inferior they felt they were.


To Jerry's credit- he did write each and every one of the episodes, and I imagine his own personal attitudes bled through to his Jerry character.
If you're ever watched  Jerry Seinfeld's Comedian's in Cars Drinking Coffee(which is very good BTW) where Jerry drives some vintage car and picks up a well known comedian and goes to chat over coffee.  In those conversations Jerry's own personality traits come to light.  In some respects he has a humble streak, but simultanously also has a bit of an arrogant side as well.  Kind of hard not to be a bit arrogant I would think, for someone who's actually _earned_ a billion dollars.
George  and Elaine....they both are such a hot mess!       Kramer IS cool.


----------



## Jace (Jul 27, 2022)

So well written!  Each & every episode!






































each &


----------

